# [SOLVED] Metro 2033 lag problems.



## ForgedInStone (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey guys. 

I played this game for about an hour, after which I exited. 

When I started the game again, there were lag problems whenever someone fired their weapon or kicked some clutter. 

FPS plummets to 2-3 FPS, the sound shuts off for the skipped frames.

dxdiag file is attached, it contains all the relevant information about my system.

I play the game on low settings and I get about 90 FPS, even with a video card below the minimum requirement. I tried both DirectX 9 and 10 and I updated to the latest drivers. DirectX is up-to-date. 

DxDiag:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/17/2010, 08:20:22
       Machine name: SOLUSCHRISTUS
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_ldr.100223-1505)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: BIOSTAR Group
       System Model: N61PA-M2S
               BIOS: )Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
             Memory: 2048MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 837MB used, 3255MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16418 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce 8600 GTS
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0400&SUBSYS_040110B0&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 1010 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 243 MB
      Shared Memory: 767 MB
       Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (85Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: PHILIPS 107T5
         Monitor Id: PHLE013
        Native Mode: unknown
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0011.9634 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.11.9634
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 1/22/2010 11:50:59, 9388648 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: n/a
    WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4740-11CF-A256-0A241FC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x0400
          SubSys ID: 0x040110B0
        Revision ID: 0x00A1
 Driver Strong Name: oem3.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTx86.6.1:Section003:8.17.11.9634:pci\ven_10de&dev_0400
     Rank Of Driver: 80E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (C-Media PCI Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_011113F6&REV_10
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: cmudax3.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0008 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Debug
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 12/1/2009 11:11:28, 1872192 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: C-Media Electronics Inc.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (C-Media PCI Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: cmudax3.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0008 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Debug
          Date and Size: 12/1/2009 11:11:28, 1872192 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Line In (C-Media PCI Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: cmudax3.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0008 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Debug
          Date and Size: 12/1/2009 11:11:28, 1872192 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: CD Player (C-Media PCI Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: cmudax3.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0008 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Debug
          Date and Size: 12/1/2009 11:11:28, 1872192 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Stereo Mix (C-Media PCI Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: cmudax3.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0008 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Debug
          Date and Size: 12/1/2009 11:11:28, 1872192 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Aux (C-Media PCI Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: cmudax3.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0008 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Debug
          Date and Size: 12/1/2009 11:11:28, 1872192 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
```
Full DirectX diagnostics attached.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Metro 2033 lag problems.*

Hey Forged,

I'm, a little curious about your hardware temperatures.
Can you tell me what it says for GPU-Z.
Tell me the rest of the hardware temps with PC Wizard 2010.


----------



## ForgedInStone (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Metro 2033 lag problems.*

GPU-Z reports normal temperature 49º C.

PC Wizard also reports temperatures within normal range. 

The lag happens *exactly* when someone fires their weapon or kicks clutter around.

I'll check the temperatures under load now and edit/reply.

Edit: Lag does not appear to be influenced by the temperatures. They only jumped up a few degrees. 

Anything else? :/

Edit2:
I accidentally clicked New Game and it deleted all my savegames...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Metro 2033 lag problems.*

Have you updated Directx 9 to latest version?

Have you updated your graphics card?
196.32 beta

Do you have the AMD dual core Optimizer?
AMD dual Core Optimizer


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Metro 2033 lag problems.*

Metro 2033 System specs are
ntel Processor	- Core 2 Duo E6850 3.0GHz
AMD Processor	- Phenom 8450 Triple-Core
Nvidia Graphics Card	- Geforce GTX 260
ATI Graphics Card	- Radeon HD 4870 X2
RAM Memory	- 4 GB
Hard Disk Space	- 12 GB
Direct X	- 9

You have 2gb ram


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Metro 2033 lag problems.*

What graphics settings are you using?

My system specs are similar to yours (only slightly higher), and I have to drop some of the settings to play Metro 2033 at decent framerates.

DX9 with the lower of the 2 antialiasing options gives best results for me, even though my graphics card is DX10 compatible. Also, try dropping the screen resolution below your usual native resolution. The game still looks very good with the lower settings.

Check your settings in the nvidia control panel to see if any are over-riding the in-game options.

If you have any other programs running in the background, including security, close them down to increase available RAM.

The installation is about 7gb, so defrag your hard drive if you haven't already.


----------



## ForgedInStone (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Metro 2033 lag problems.*

System specs do not matter here.

Metro 2033 was running perfectly when I first ran it. Even on that problematic level. Then I got a bit tired, went to bed, and the next morning this happened. 

I did install some things, though. I don't remember what, exactly. Hm...


----------



## ForgedInStone (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Metro 2033 lag problems.*

I fixed it by disabling the GPU processing PhysX. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the tip about PhysX. I disabled it and can now increase the resolution and graphics settings for better fps. :smile:


----------

